# Fixing flashing after finish coat



## dirtbuster (Jan 29, 2011)

The problem I've come across is flashing after a 2nd coat of CIL Dulux eggshell paint. All pinholes and imperfections were patched with Dap Drydex and then spot primed with the CIL Dulux. The existing paint prior to re-painting was an eggshell latex. Not all patches flashed, just the odd one here and there... could this be caused by insufficient paint being applied on that particular area? As I just painted within 24 hours, would I be able to roll over these areas that are flashing without disturbing the overall appearance of the rest of the walls. Oh, and by the way, the area painted is just a 12x12 bedroom. Thanks for any assistance


----------



## Matthewt1970 (Sep 16, 2008)

That's about it. Any patch area needs atleast 3 coats and preferably the first coat would be primer but if they are small patches then you can just spot prime them with the finish paint. The first coat seals the patched area, the second coat builds up the area and the third coat evens out the sheen. It is rare that a patched area looks good with just 2 coats.


----------



## boman47k (Aug 25, 2006)

Are you saying you used an eggshell paint to prime some patches? For me that would be a no-no.

Maybe if I am out of primer and have a little bit of *flat* paint, I might use it to spot prime but nothing with a sheen.

Might try sanding those area to dull them and then touch up with your finish paint. I would be prepared to get some primer for those spots do a little sanding.

Basically, primer is primer. Paint is paint.


----------

